# Money!!!



## HYDRO333 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok srry if this post is in the wrong place but i didnt really know where it belongs.
Anyway i was wondering about the electrical bill. Iam gettin 2 150 watt hps bulbs with two ballast(i really dont know if you have an extra ballast it would raise your bill)how much more $ would the bill be considering both of my lights would be on for 24/7.
:woohoo: 
HYDRO.
THANKS.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 23, 2007)

id go with a light cycle of 18on/6off rather than 24/7..
id say 2 -150s from $15-20 a month not enough to cost a bundle or alert the piggies.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 23, 2007)

hydro, what you gonna grow first??

decide on any type of seeds?


----------



## KADE (Jun 25, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Ok srry if this post is in the wrong place but i didnt really know where it belongs.
> Anyway i was wondering about the electrical bill. Iam gettin 2 150 watt hps bulbs with two ballast(i really dont know if you have an extra ballast it would raise your bill)how much more $ would the bill be considering both of my lights would be on for 24/7.
> :woohoo:
> HYDRO.
> THANKS.


 
It depends on the cost your company charges really. Most likely it is around $0.10 or so.. +or- So you are looking at around $33 a month to run ~300watts 24 hours...
Try this - http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it enough for the pigs in blue to knock!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

No way man. All it takes is an added appliance or electronic equipment. a 33 buck jump is nothing.

I ran a 250W HPS and 200W of florous and my bill barely went up.


----------



## cjf2612 (Jun 26, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Is it enough for the pigs in blue to knock!


 
No, no, no my friend. Blue boys would never know. My lounge heater users more elec then my 400 hps.  Not sure about dollar cost cas I live in UK but my bills only up about 5 pounds per week for 18/6 cycle.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

kool thank god!


----------



## Bubby (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with dankerz about the 18/6.. your bulb/ballast should last longer too, because they have time to cool down everyday.


----------

